# Quick trip report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Pull up to ramp predawn and started the prep for launching. Flip the battery isolator and a loud pop followed by smoke and more smoke from the gas tank area.. open hatch and my battery charger has exploded and smoke is pouring out. Flip switch back on battery isolator and smoke stops. Dang time for another on-board charger. This one lasted 7 years. Disconnect it and launch boat.

Pickup two quick small fish on the fly rod and switch to spinning rod. Figured out the pattern of way back waters and horny toads. 

















Got about 8 before sun went super nova..it was fun to just fish..

The bunks on my jet boat trailer rusted out after 12 years and needed to be fixed. I had purchased all the hardware and considered the job easy. It was not as two of the brand new stainless steel U mounts had bad threads on them. I ended up using the mounting plates and bolts from trailer tongue wheel. That is my big old dinosaur brain working overtime. 

Any way got it back together and may revisit the work next time the boat is off the trailer. Fix it right.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. I gotta get back into fresh water fishin.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Yea it is important to go back once and a while.. 

It adjusts your perspective.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes it does.


----------

